# Benchmade Knives



## Backcountry (Jan 17, 2021)

Anyone have a benchmade knife? Pickled up a super freek this weekend. What y'all got?


----------



## dusty200001 (Jan 17, 2021)

I have several. They are about as nice as you can get for a purchased big brand knife


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 17, 2021)

I've got an old auto spike 1000s with pewter handle. Need to send it off for a new blade though just never got around to it.


----------



## watermedic (Jan 17, 2021)

I just bought my dad the Phaeton. Very good feeling knife. Lifetime warranty with a dual action OTF knife is hard to beat!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2021)

I have a griptilion. Love it and the resharpen policy!!!


----------



## LTZ25 (Jan 19, 2021)

I have a couple and really like them , one is a large auto open and its sweet . Also got a Southern Grind  as a gift and it's a very well made knife .


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 21, 2021)

Turret.  Never leave home without it or my P365.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 21, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> I have a griptilion. Love it and the resharpen policy!!!



BM will also send you up to 2 replacement clips per year free.


----------



## crucible02 (Jan 21, 2021)

I have 3 currently...

Benchmade Bugout 535GRY-1
Benchmade Bugout 535
Benchmade Mini-Griptilian

I had a Steep Country fixed blade but sold it to a friend.

My next one will be a 940 Osborne and a Mini Adamas (new in 2021)


----------



## Backcountry (Jan 23, 2021)

crucible02 said:


> I have 3 currently...
> 
> Benchmade Bugout 535GRY-1
> Benchmade Bugout 535
> ...



How do you like the bugout? some say the scales are a little lightweight...what your opinion?


----------



## Athos (Jan 23, 2021)

crucible02 said:


> I have 3 currently...
> 
> Benchmade Bugout 535GRY-1
> Benchmade Bugout 535
> ...



I was about to ask if anyone had an Osborn. Had my eye on one for a while


----------



## crucible02 (Jan 24, 2021)

Backcountry said:


> How do you like the bugout? some say the scales are a little lightweight...what your opinion?



It’s not intended for heavy duty tasks but it’s a fantastic EDC. Clearly I love it because I have 2. It’s tougher than you would expect. Huge fan!


----------



## crucible02 (Jan 24, 2021)

Athos said:


> I was about to ask if anyone had an Osborn. Had my eye on one for a while



I don’t have one yet but I will be buying one this year for sure!


----------



## Backcountry (Jan 24, 2021)

Athos said:


> I was about to ask if anyone had an Osborn. Had my eye on one for a while



I have one.  honestly, it's feels pretty small in my hand but it's overall a great knife.


----------



## killerv (Jan 25, 2021)

two mini grips
one large grip
osbourne
fixed hunter
lost my benchmite, that one hurt, went to look for a replacement....not paying those prices.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 25, 2021)

I have a bunch of them, always had great service with them.

Carried a Mini Reflex for a decade in uniform.  It is retired now, deservedly.

Since someone asked about the lightweights with the plastic scales, I have been carrying/using a Casbah daily for about three years now.  It has held up just fine, digging under my fingernails, cutting boxes, wire, skinning numerous critters, and it always serves well when someone brings a cake to work.

It is kind of a pain to clean icing/fat/blood/guts, etc. out of it, but I'm still carrying it, so it's ok. 

 It IS noticably lighter than it's Griptilian brother that is almost exactly the same size.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 25, 2021)

I actually did use their customer service once, totally my own fault.  I must have flicked that little Reflex 272,310 times sitting in my cruiser, until it actually broke.

Called Benchmade, and they sent me a box and shipping label.  Sent it back, and they rebuilt it. Return letter said it was the first one they'd seen actually worn out...lol.

No charge of course, and only took a couple weeks before the internet....


----------



## Sixes (Jan 26, 2021)

Nice knife. Been carrying the Super Freek for a while.

I have a 551 Griptilian and a Grizzly Creek with the gut hook. I keep them in my truck for skinning game. Gut hook is great for starting the cuts for skinning deer

Here is Rick James


----------

